# Anyone Interested in learning about GPS Tracking?



## NeroGPS (Oct 31, 2008)

Is anyone interested in learning about GPS tracking?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You bet..............


----------



## NeroGPS (Oct 31, 2008)

Great.... What would you like to know


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I thought you were going to tell me about it?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;639400 said:


> I thought you were going to tell me about it?


LOL - That's what I thought too!


----------



## NeroGPS (Oct 31, 2008)

i thought you were going to ask questions, but here is some general stuff that most snow removal companies are interested in.

allows you to know where your workers are at all times - update every minute
allow you to know every time the plow is put down, or salter is started
track each stop to know where and when your workers stop and for how long
track how much time you spend at a customer to see if you are quoting accurately
automate payroll
substantiate time on site
and much more


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

NeroGPS;639414 said:


> i thought you were going to ask questions, but here is some general stuff that most snow removal companies are interested in.
> 
> allows you to know where your workers are at all times - update every minute
> allow you to know every time the plow is put down, or salter is started
> ...


That's cool. So are you trying to sell something or are you just the Cliff Clavin type?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Very cool, as well as interested. 

I'll be in contact, thanks.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Whats the approx monthly cost plus install of 2 units in northern illinois?

Also, what kind of antenna? is it a hidden antenna? also is it a gprs/gps system? Im assuming its not RF as thats pretty outdated now.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well I just checked out your site, looks like a pretty similar system to www.teletrac.net. What are your prices and how do you differ from them?

I used to be an insaller at teletrac and like thier systems, especially the ones they have now. Do you have the leasing program with a $1 buyout? how long is the lease program for?

I appreciate your input, I am about to pull the trigger on teletracs system but am curious on your setup.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I just got the Trimble units installed. They are working out great so far. Really makes it is to charge for personal clicks, as well as knowing how long they are on each property. It will be great for the winter based on how it is working now.


----------



## srg (Nov 11, 2008)

could be interested depending on price


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

yes definately. share some pricing info, it can't be a secret. would also be interested in seeing a couple screen shots of the software. I like it "end user simple".


----------



## NeroGPS (Oct 31, 2008)

IMAGE;640695 said:


> yes definately. share some pricing info, it can't be a secret. would also be interested in seeing a couple screen shots of the software. I like it "end user simple".


here are a couple of screen shots.... very user friendly.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nero, so no help on the pricing?

You completely avoided a few posts.

I will take your silence as a hint.

FYI for those shopping for these systems, teletrac units on lease are about $65 per month per truck (the quote that I got at least) including the install of the units and unlimited pings. Its a year lease with a $1 buyot at the end, then all you have to pay for is the monthly service which is dependant on how many times you ping the truck.

I was hoping to get a price comparison because the nero system looks pretty similar to teletrac so if it was cheaper I would definately go that direction.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

NeroGPS;640712 said:


> here are a couple of screen shots.... very user friendly.


Thanks for answering half my question...



stroker79;641045 said:


> Nero, so no help on the pricing?
> 
> You completely avoided a few posts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Stroker, I didnt know it was that affordable. I am going to check into the Teletrac stuff and see if it will work for me. I will be a completely remote manager next yr while on deployment, being able to track the trucks would be very nice.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

NP Image. I did have a typo that I just caught. Its a 3 year lease I beleive, I know for sure its not a 1 year lease. They also have live units that are solar powered for trailers which is pretty cool. I remember back when I was an installer for teletrac we hokked up power locks to the systems so if you ever lock yourself out, a few clicks to log in and you can unlock the truck. There are so many things you can do with the systems its crazy. Im sure the Nero system is similar in that aspect.

The other cool thing about a teletrac unit is that as of recently they have a screen that works as a GPS system similar to a garmin type setup. you can 2 way text and and say your driver needs to be sent to a new location, you can remotly send the address/driving instructions to that driver and he will be on his way.

Im not trying to squash the nero system and I dont work for teletrac either (used too though) LOL


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

need to see some pricing information?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

ouch 3 yrs is quite a bit more expense then 1! I was just on the teletrac site looking at it, and noticed the gps function also, however I would guess thats an extra charge. I do hope Nero gives us some comparisions between the two, and tells us more of the capabilities/functions.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah I think the screen is more, not sure. 

That wasnt around when I worked for them

Without trying to sell the product.....Teletrac is one of the leaders in this industry so many other companies are tag alongs. Trimble is a great systems though. They also have LCD screens back when I was an installer so by now im sure the screens they are even better than before.

Teletrac is a HUGE company and is actually a UK owned business, over europe this type of stuff is huge so all the electronics are desined over there and adapted to work over here. I will stop only to not thread jack so bad! LOL

I really do want to know more about Nero!!


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

As was asked before....Pricing please


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I didnt realize this but Nero left me a messege on my profile area. 

I appologize Nero, Ill shoot you a email!!!

Thanks!


----------



## NeroGPS (Oct 31, 2008)

Pricing Info

I wasn’t going to put pricing info on the site because there are many variables and until I have a good understanding of what you need, I can't give an accurate quote. It's like someone asking how much to plow my parking lot.... lots to consider. 
That being said here is the most common (and overall cheapest) pricing for snow removal companies.
$695 for the beacon, $99 for installation and $49.95 for monthly monitoring (prices in Canadian Dollars). We also have a 3 year term and as long as you are our customer, we have a lifetime warrantee on our devices. This is for unlimited 1 minute tracking, as well as 15 second tracking for one vehicle at a time - you can actually watch the vehicle drive down the street.
We can also set it up to lock and unlock doors, disable the ignition, tell when your plow is lowered and when your salter is started.
As for the two way text communication; we have that as well. The device is an additional $300 and is $14 per month for unlimited two way text communication - these devices are really cool because they will tell you where and when the driver read the msg (no more I didn’t get the message until...)


----------



## NeroGPS (Oct 31, 2008)

Another benefit of our system is we have maintenance schedules that become predictive. You set the schedule for what you want done (like an oil change every 5000km or every 250 engine hours) and the system actually becomes predictive; you can run a report to see what upcoming maintenance you have in the next "x" number of days


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Do you have leasing programs?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Great, ill be signing up for teletrac as well.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

is the monthly fee "per vehicle" or if I have 2-3 units out there is the montly fee split between them?


----------



## NeroGPS (Oct 31, 2008)

IMAGE;641973 said:


> is the monthly fee "per vehicle" or if I have 2-3 units out there is the montly fee split between them?


Thank you for the questions......

As with all live tracking suppliers, the monthly fee is per vehicle.... the GPS beacon is a modem that is continually transmitting data over the GSM network to a server. Our fee includes unlimited data and access to the system. Unlike most other suppliers, we provide *unlimited data*, with NO fluctuating prices.

Anything else?


----------



## NeroGPS (Oct 31, 2008)

stroker79;641799 said:


> Do you have leasing programs?


Thank you for the questions.....

Even better.... we offer *"customer created"* financing!

Some clients choose to take a 12 month no interest option, some choose leasing over 36 months, some choose 2 or 3 payments, some choose to pay after the second month (that way they can use the immediate savings to pay for the system)..... etc......

Our most popular option is $199.00 down and $64.00 per month. (All in!)

We are only concerned with serving our clients... whatever works for them, is good for us!

Anything else?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

is there all the extra "taxes" and junk like on my cell phone bill? There has to be $20 of extra fees on my cell bill for fcc junk and stuff like that. 

Or is it just a straight $64 plus state tax?


----------



## NeroGPS (Oct 31, 2008)

Excellent Question!!

There are no extra fees EVER! We are very proud of our structure. We haven't found a competitor that doesn't have "line access fees" "911 fees" "etc fees" "over usage fees".....

With Nero, you receive unlimited usage, data, access and support, for one fixed fee...

Anything else?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nero, I know you didnt want to give out all that info on the net here but I bet it will return in more sales. Ill be giving you all a call maybe next week sometime. I want to get setup for the spring time.

Thanks!


----------



## NeroGPS (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you again!

I look forward to talking. Call me anytime at 416-302-4768 or email me at [email protected].


----------



## NeroGPS (Oct 31, 2008)

Would anyone be interested in a live online demo and discussion group?


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

NeroGPS;648755 said:


> Would anyone be interested in a live online demo and discussion group?


I would be what does it intail?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

sounds pricey


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

NeroGPS;648755 said:


> Would anyone be interested in a live online demo and discussion group?


Yes. I will even volunteer my truck.


----------



## NeroGPS (Oct 31, 2008)

*******;648835 said:


> I would be what does it intail?


Thank you very much for your interest, I look forward to showing you what GPS tracking can do for you.

Please email me with your phone number and / or email address and I will send you the link to the online demo.

How does Monday morning at 9:00 est work for you?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm interested. PM me cost for two trucks with payment options. I don't need the plow up or down tracking. Just its location in real time.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

OK so how about some feedback from a guy that is using GPS tracking equipment. OH THATS ME!!!!!!!!!!

www.discretewireless.com

This is what I have been running for the past three years.

Cost:

$500. per truck and I do the install

$30.00 a month per unit UNLIMITTED internet viewing and use of ALL tools.

NO CONTRACT.

These are GPS tracking with cellular reporting to the network. So even when you might lose the Cell tower the unit continues to track and then updates at the next tower NO LOST DATA.

5 sec. updating.

Hit the link and check it out.

I have a laptop in my truck with Wireless card. I view real time in my truck where my fleet is. I have 8 trucks. I use the speed alert for text message to my cell phone. I call the driver and get him to slow down NOW!

Reports alone are well worth the investment.

I DO NOT use it as dispatching. I use it for time recording for on-site and route management.

Feel free to contact me with any questions I am a real time operator in the field not a sales person.

Best, Ron G.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I did the live demo with Nero this morning. Pretty slick setup and nice guy to talk to. The user interface was easy to navigate, and had alot of info.


----------



## NeroGPS (Oct 31, 2008)

Is anyone else interested in a live demo?


----------



## NeroGPS (Oct 31, 2008)

Not sure if GPS Tracking can increase your profitability? Check out this online calculator

http://www.neroglobal.com/calculate-ur-savings1.htm


----------

